
Google News Pulls The AP’s Content As Contract Comes Up For Renewal - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/11/google-news-pulls-ap/
======
ilamont
Google News doesn't need AP, considering there is very little in the way of
exclusive news or content.

In some cases, there may be a slight time advantage to having breaking AP
stories a few minutes before other sources, but I don't think most Google News
readers see it as a source for breaking news -- and even among news junkies
who do, they will already be plugged into alerts from original sources, such
as CNN.

------
redorb
Sounds like great negotiating tactics even if a little heavy handed. Really;
just imagine the value of the visitors from google and other search channels
is to the AP.

~~~
andreyf
Not very much, I'd imagine. They get their money by selling content, not ads
on the web site.

~~~
jonknee
Google pays the AP for their content--that's what they are debating about.

------
sahaj
this story seems to be implying that the contract has yet to expire. how can
google pull the source if the contract from previous year has not expired yet?

~~~
vaksel
my guess is that the contract is on Google here...i.e. they signed a contract
to do with the AP stuff as they please.

Probably doesn't say anywhere in the contract that Google is required to
display anything

